

Gogobot iPhone app gives users a mobile friendsourced trip planner - stayaway
http://techno-freaks.in/gogobot-iphone-app-gives-users-a-mobile-friendsourced-trip-planner/

======
vellum
I always wonder how useful friend sourcing is for travel outside the US. A lot
of my friends only travel to major cities in the US. Nationwide, only 3 out of
10 Americans have passports.

